

What startup ideas might work if gas was $0.06 per gallon? - arbuge

Just throwing this out for discussion. It's not an entirely theoretical question. Assuming you could operate within the Venezuelan regime, that is. You might be able to pull this off if you stay small enough not to be noticed and nationalized.<p>Source: http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2013-02-13/highest-cheapest-gas-prices-by-country.html#slide61
======
KenL
I'd give it away as an incentive.

Imagine you went a restaurant where as you ate, the valet not only parked your
car, but filled it with ... for free. A 15 gallon fill-up would only cost 90¢,
plus valet time. Bring on the carne mechada.

That, or something to do with cheap explosions.

~~~
joonix
But if gas was widely available at 90c per tank, it wouldn't be a big deal.
People don't flock to restaurants now because they give free tap water.

~~~
KenL
True, but there'd be a window where it was nice perk.

The first businesses to offer "free wifi!" or unlimited miles on a rental car
had a first-mover advantage.

------
shail
I would do my first startup in the airline industry :).

------
tagabek
Anything that has any connection with transporting anything. That goes for all
of the businesses that I can think of.

------
benologist
If you have to grossly limit your revenue to stay unnoticed by a hostile
government then why bother?

~~~
arbuge
Keeping your revenue below $250m or so might be enough. Happened to HSBC and
Chevron as I recall. I hardly consider that as a gross limitation given what
most people on this site will realistically achieve.

------
sharemywin
What about the obvious one. Buy gas at 6 cents and sell it on the black
market.

~~~
arbuge
This is actually done:

[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/laplaza/2008/07/venezuelans-...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/laplaza/2008/07/venezuelans-
cro.html)

